
Curated list of awesome lists - pmoriarty
https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome#readme
======
nikivi
I started a list of curated lists too. Mainly because I found many of the
awesome lists quality lackluster and disliked the huge banners and notices
that lists have. What matters is the content.

[https://github.com/learn-anything/curated-lists](https://github.com/learn-
anything/curated-lists)

Here is a curated list of books for example.

[https://github.com/learn-anything/books#readme](https://github.com/learn-
anything/books#readme)

------
davidjnelson
Previously discussed several times:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=awesome%20list&sort=byPopulari...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=awesome%20list&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

